# For those using NCE sytem



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The other day was out running with my NCE DCC system and had company. We each had a cab. After a while it seemed like we where doing a lot of talking and letting the trains run. Now why am I still having to hold this big cab. Well the light bulb went off and lo and be hold mine now clips to my belt. The mod is easy and cheap if you have a couple of tape measures laying around. I even used the screw that is located on the back of the cab and of course in the right place. % min or less and the mod is done. Her is a pic of the clip used from a tap I had laying around and not using. I would be careful and not do a lot of stupping with it attached to belt as it could slip off. Later RJD


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice tip! Thanks!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea, I'm going to see if I can do that with my Massoth navigators too! 

Keith


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys's Always trying to come up with something easy and cheap to do. It really does work quite well when walking around the RR. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a GREAT idea! I just did it and it was so much easier to carry things in and out. Thanks for a great idea


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I read this tip a few days ago, jumped up and ran out to the garage and pulled the clip off one of my tape measures, Then I remembered on old speakermike in the basement from my ham radio days. I ran down and got that clip, too. Didn't feel so bad about stealing the clip from the mike since the coil cord was dry, brittle and falling apart. It fit perfectly so it got the job on the Powercab. I hated to always be setting the cab on the dirt when playing with the ballast, etc., so now it's on my hip and not getting dusty.

A hearty Charles Atlas handclasp to you.

jack

(If you said "wha??", ask someone of AARP age to explain.)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok so for someone NOT having a DCC or even the equivalent RC system in the same or similar case....Can you accidently "Butt dial" this or do the keys lock? My Blackberry Storm fits into a clip on my waist but certain things will knock it off the clip. I can see this or something similar being a problem here BUT it has to be an improvement to ALWAYS holding the remote or setting it down and it is across the layout from you when you really need it NOW! 

Chas


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Chas, I believe you have the T-9000 throttle, I just hooked up one of those nylon dealys that they use has a hook at one end that you use to wear around your neck for name tags and such!!! The little screw on the 9000 on the bottom will work and if the hook has a swivel like on a dog leash is kinda what I'm referring to. Oh and by the way I also rigged up a neat little light (battery operated and gooseneck) for the front so I can see the display at night. If I can find a pic of either I'll post!! Regal 



t9000 easy light add on


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks! That's not what I was refering to though. I wear my Blackberry on my hip and often while the touch screen is clipped to the inside so I do not "accidently" push any buttons I find that the seatbelt in my car will knock it out or the holder. The old cell phone had the buttons facing out similar to this NCE conversion and therefore I often accidently dialed someone by bumping into things. 

I am considering getting a G-wire controller too which looks like it is a very similar case to the NCE Dcc system? 

Chas


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't you have a t-9000? I had 2 of em, and I also have the NCE procab is what you want if you are going for price and ease of use!!! especially for QSI and Airwire products. Regal


----------

